# Useless billy is throwing a bash and said y'all are invited #187



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

There you go ky.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Excellent title Big.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

YES a new thread


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Good job bige


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

What's be the date for the Bash?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Maybe we could throw 3 or 4 dates out and see if we could reach a consensus.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

5/14/2016


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

6/7/2014


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

I would say the weekend before turkey season,  around march 15 ish


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

7/27/2015


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Good idea ky. The most important question is what are we going to have to eat?


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

March 14th is the Saturday before turkwybseason.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

No Hardwoods, yes mattech


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Good idea ky. The most important question is what are we going to have to eat?



BBQ. What else would you have at a gathering?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

I like March to May timeframe next year. Before it gets too hot.


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

If we do it after turkey season it will be hot and have a lot of bugs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

This does sound FUN


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> No Hardwoods, yes mattech



I was just throwing dates out just to see if any would stick. I guess not.


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Happy birthday hardwoods.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in...as long as it ain't a Sunday.


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

March 14th 2015 in moultrie ga?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks mattech


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm inif work permitts


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Mar 8 or 15


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Anybody above Forsyth going south can ride in the creepy minivan.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

The important question is will there be any reebs there?


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Mar 8 or 15



Either is good for me.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 8, 2014)

I found da unbanded button again. Before gobble gobble season is Goot fur me


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> The important question is will there be any reebs there?



No, all of the billy folk are non drinkers.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 8, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm inif work permitts



Soon as we get a date set K tell da boss man you are gonna be sick that weekend


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

I mean 7 or 14 th red top mountain  we can get a shelter so it's rain or shine.


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome back Hilsman, I had to pull a few strings, but I got you unbandeded.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

March 7th we have a youth turkey hunting season now.  I won't want to leave my kids hunting with the wife.  They won't know what they're doing


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> No, all of the billy folk are non drinkers.



I disagree


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Wait they frown on reebs. Need a reeb friendly area. I'm up for making it a camping trip as well.


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Any location is fine with me, I don't pay for gas.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> Welcome back Hilsman, I had to pull a few strings, but I got you unbandeded.



Good job!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Drink what? Bud or moonshine either is fine with me


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

You have kids bbh1?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

If I can get a few dates I'll start a poll


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes I have kids


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

mattech said:


> March 14th 2015 in moultrie ga?



Would be fine with me, but some of our North Georgia members may think that a little to far. We will need some feed back from them.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 8, 2014)

Might be time to do a little research and find a place that wants to be world famous.  Cuz after we show up its gonna be world famous


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 8, 2014)

Mt thanks fur lookin out fur me


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

We need a site for this bash as well.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Rentals plantation on Lake Oconee. It's like the beach in fresh water!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Drink what? Bud or moonshine either is fine with me



This is the best post made by U!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

If yall can come up with a name I'll see what I can do with a website


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Who will be the first to get crunk. I will start taking bets now


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

We wont settle it today, but a poll with bout 4 dates on it would narrow thing down.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll start a poll if yall can come up with a few dates


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

I am still skeptical on the identity of peeps I have suspicions where's mig.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

I will cook some ribs for this shin dig.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

And a 30 pack.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I like ribs


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

And a pint of apple pie.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Bigelow= rib cooker


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Bigelow = shine drinker


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Bbh1= rib eater


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

I will cook a country ham. And bring breakfast sausage and bacon.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Will this be a family friendly event??


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Or will billy get too rowdy


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

And bring his sister


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Will this be a family friendly event??



I would hope so, but there will be some adult drinks consumed I am sure.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry yall I could figure out how to make a website


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

That's what I thought I will save my reward points for a hotel


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I think Billy will get rowdy


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Rentals plantation is a very richy place


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

I would not suggest any site that would be expensive. I know a man.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Here are some pictures


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I would not suggest any site that would be expensive. I know a man.



I just can't figure out how to get rid of the farm fresh sign


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

What do yall think of that place?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Where is peanut I forget n


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks above my pay grade


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Does Billy like golf?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

These gatherins are difficult to get everyone on board for the same location and dates.....but it's worth the effort.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't forget TP and Quack are rich


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Does Billy like golf?



Yes he is very handy with a 7 iron.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> These gatherins are difficult to get everyone on board for the same location and dates.....but it's worth the effort.



That is why we need to get a few different dates out there. Then we will see where to least conflict is.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

I only golf with a putter


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Well I'm am up for it I will let the wife know not to make any plans.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

We should invite quackeyejimmy too.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty sure he already knows thought


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Does this work http://uselessbillybash.jigsy.com


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought this was the billy web site?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I made a website!!!!!!!!!!!! What do yall think it's the "official"  Billy Bash site. I'll update the site as our plan change


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

It is that's the Billy Bash Web site


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

It was bigelow' idea


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Does it look OK?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Howdy BO$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

I will take a look bbh, but bout to go to sleep in my chair right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey Chief, do you have some checks for me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I will take a look bbh, but bout to go to sleep in my chair right now.



Yessir....I'm fixin to call it a night too. I'll check back with you folks tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Chief, do you have some checks for me?



Yessir BO$$, I deposited them into the secre......uh club account.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey Chief, bout dem checks.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir BO$$, I deposited them into the secre......uh club account.



Hope they get their, before mine to the Charter captain and the seafood store and the House rental, for what I owed them, gets there.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Eye wreckin is back.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 8, 2014)

Night guys. C y'all in da am.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Night big


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Night Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Night Buckfiddy where ever you may lay your head tonight.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm going to sleep night all


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Night all.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2014)

good night Billy


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey hankus.


----------



## mattech (Oct 8, 2014)

Just wanted to let y'all know, eye wreck in aka jimmy aka not big buck hunter 1, offered a couple places both are in griffin and both are amazing places. First one is sun city Peachtree, its a golf course community closed gatebtype place. Or there is also skiptstone, it has a lake we could fish at. He said he could get either for $100 a day. Not a bad price if every body Chips in a bit.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

who'd i miss?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

I got work to do.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuzz=busy


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Ccherry=not busy


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good morning, it is dark outside.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning Mud


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

I just saw Big Foot.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Mourning???


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

mornin Hil. i seed Big Foots too


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Big foot is in hera


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Mornin cherry


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Mornin y'all


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

I missed big foot! dagnabit. LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

*, lagrangedave+, mattech+, bigelow+  mornin yall.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

I seen Bigfoot. He likes parties.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning K


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

And jack links


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

big got the BIG flop.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

#3 inda house!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like I get to hunt this weekend, now that its hot again.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning K. I had to commute


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been tring to hold out for a good buck. Had several does & young bucks around me. A doe may catch a arra dis weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning K. I had to commute



I did that this mornin also....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Mornin.......Billy said we gonna have a pic nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hope the BO$$ brings his beach blanket.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Wonder if he still has his Mouse ears?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> March 14th is the Saturday before turkwybseason.


This date



mattech said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know, eye wreck in aka jimmy aka not big buck hunter 1, offered a couple places both are in griffin and both are amazing places. First one is sun city Peachtree, its a golf course community closed gatebtype place. Or there is also skiptstone, it has a lake we could fish at. He said he could get either for $100 a day. Not a bad price if every body Chips in a bit.


Can you have a bon fire there and shoot skeet ?


Jeff C. said:


> Hope the BO$$ brings his beach blanket.


Hope the boss will bring some of his racin chickens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope he brings so goats.. you know, for grillin


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope he brings so goats.. you know, for grillin



that's what you kids call it now........grillin?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning what I miss


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Karen should be the dj at the bash


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hay! What'd I miss?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I made a website, did yall like it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> This date
> 
> 
> Can you have a bon fire there and shoot skeet ?
> ...



That....and one of them mean cows, so we can tame it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I made a website, did yall like it?



I didn't see yours specifically, but saw examples bbh1.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That....and one of them mean cows, so we can tame it.



We can tip it about dark, ifn we dont tip first


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

2 mo


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

setup


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Thursday mournin flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

well bbh1 stolt that un


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

what just happened????


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Martin mus be playin wif buttons in da back room


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

http://uselessbillybash.jigsy.com


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I put in a bad link sorry


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tell me what you like and don't like please and thank you


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Aint we on a website.???????? I'm confused


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Says I gotta activate an account


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Says I gotta activate an account



Think i'll stick with the Gon billy site.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

www.jimmy.com


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

lolin at scrapy in da duck huntin forum


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i'll stick with the Gon billy site.



same hera mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> www.jimmy.com



NO no smiley, uh uh , i aint clickin it, its prob. a nekkid pic of Quack or something.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> lolin at scrapy in da duck huntin forum



Check him out in the small game forum about snakes and his ejication.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> NO no smiley, uh uh , i aint clickin it, its prob. a nekkid pic of Quack or something.



I clicked on it, it's a bunch of scantily clad women.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

armed seacurity is here someone going to Jail.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Check him out in the small game forum about snakes and his ejication.



I just seed dat.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Lets go to prison.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

scrapy rulez!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

That scrappy post was hilarious :roll:


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

love me some prison


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I hear their food ain't half bad


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Wonder why scrapy don't like billy?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

good ole scrapy..........."_Any where from Can a Duh to Flor i Duh if you in the right spot_."


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

scrapy flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

goot try 03  goot try


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

thankx


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Scrapy is cool.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

He would fit in well here.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

scrapy is cra cra


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. is lookin for Billy.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I though Billy was just on probation?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Or did he get thrown in jail recently?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of Billy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

billy broke probation.  he was caught trying to rope deer out the back of his old ford


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

I bet scrapy has a hard time deciding which sports team to pull for.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> T.P. is lookin for Billy.



I'm gonna find Billy too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet scrapy has a hard time deciding which sports team to pull for.



I think he pulls for the dogs.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hiya, Jeff C!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

That dude sanger, Luke Ryan?, is having a concert here in Jefferson today. All the girls are swooning over him. I never heard of him.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Some of his stuff isn't half bad


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Hiya, Jeff C!



Hey T.P., yall doin ok?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

This one is my favorite


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. = cookin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Wonder what we havin for supper?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

K run is hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

K run hungry flop


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Like a BOSS!!^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Billy is in jail he committed work place violence.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

commandos came in and got him.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Cant tell people you gonna kill them on a super secret federal project


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

K run is full now grits eggs and rye toast


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm down for the useles gatherin


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

We have work place violence here everyday. We place bets on them. Like chickenfighting.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Y'all come to the house, I'll clear the barn out and we'll have a hodown.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

hey mattech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

im down for somewhere we can feesh


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

also if its early march we could run some bird dogs


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm more of a Justin Moore guy though


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I was getting excited that I could take my son to the lease Saturday, then I mapped the route from the campsite to the lease, I was thinking 20 minutes tops, shortest route said 55 minutes. Dang it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey martin.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm down for what ev y'all just tell me when and where.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

maybe you can go by boat mattech cause it sounds like you got some water in the way


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I like Justin Moore he's actually country


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Y'all come to the house, I'll clear the barn out and we'll have a hodown.



I'm in!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

All the billyers left


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

I have fish.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have fish.



in prison?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

What eye miss.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

TP caught some fish and didn't tell us.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey mig k and Karen.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

One of the perks of being on road detail. I fish all the ponds I pick up trash at.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I started a thread.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

TP fish flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

i dont feel greats


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Where mat


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Link, mattech?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

What's wrong hfh


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Where mat



Deer hunting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

matts putting deer in the creepy van.  looks like something outta a horror movie i tell ya


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

He covers up their bodies with a bed sheet.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Then wipes up all the blood.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> I started a thread.



Killed my 1st 4 or 5 maybe 6 hundred deer with a d/b 20ga #4 buck & a 30/30 modle 94
Bearwhitetail 2 bow-killed more than I can remember
Mattews dxt about 10 deer 
30-06- bunches of deer
22 hornet- shot 10 or more a nite than I can remeber a couple in the day even.
243- several different ones
22-250-
270ty- several different one Favorett Browning BAR
308- pump & bolts
303 british
280ty
300 win
muzzel loaders
12ga
22 long rifles
357
Ford pick-up truck

I tring to use the mattews dxt all year again. I'm sure I have forgot several.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Billy was accosted by coon hunters and wound up walking threw the woods naked.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

I guess Im on everyones ignore list.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

I killed some with marlin 336 .35 rem, marlin xs7 .308 and mossberg 500 20 ga.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

.308 is my favorite.  Only ever had one take another step and he only went 50 yards.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Y'all come to the house, I'll clear the barn out and we'll have a hodown.


Partay at Tp's barn


Migmack said:


> I guess Im on everyones ignore list.



What?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anybody seen Fuzzy?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

I put fuzzy on my ignore list.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> matts putting deer in the creepy van.  looks like something outta a horror movie i tell ya



Mattechs creepy van is so fast the deer slid out the back and fell in the road.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Martin? I mean Nitram??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

This flops for you


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Really , i know youre there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram getting soft and letting people have flops.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was busy...bout to be busy again...I need to quit my job.  Getting too busy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

maybe i can sell my flop secret...any buyers?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Well I am finally up and at em. Think I need to back off on the meds.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Buck the Donkey will kill a coyote.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Bo$$, you are doin well today.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey everybody


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

Hay K-run


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

I gota go be useful


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey not clock fixer how you been


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

lunch was good....willys overloaded nachos...nap time now


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

lollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollollol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech is infatuated with killin stuff wif different types of weapons.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Meet Buck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech learnted errthang he knows from Billy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

coyote probly just wanted to ride that donkey...that donkey is not nice


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

i like coyotes


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

they make great pets


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

axe TP


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mud tryer?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mattech?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hils?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kayran?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kaystopped?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kayflopped?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bo$$?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

BBHuno?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

OOOpsuno?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

HMD0tres?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

swaggy?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

scrappy?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

nicodems?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

bammer?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

fuzzy?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tp?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

bbqboss?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

ooops2?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

elffi?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

lagrange?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Noone?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

LoLing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

I got a whole page to myself flop


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Dang


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Good job nitram


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> fuzzy?



Present


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

That was exhausting


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

I would shoot that dunkey.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Coyotes are mans best wild friend.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Yotes eat my deer meat.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice run nitram


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

You have inspired me to be useless today


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

wow; you da man martin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

LoL


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

What I miss?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Halloween just around the corner...trick or treat?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey TP


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Halloween just around the corner...trick or treat?



Man them things look good


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

What eye miss ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

not much ay wreckin


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Last hour of work approaching.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

At the er, school nurse thinks my son had a sezure. Yall keep him in your prayers.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow...fuzzy, hope it was nothing!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> At the er, school nurse thinks my son had a sezure. Yall keep him in your prayers.



holy crap.......sorry to hear that; keep us posted


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Candy onions?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

Good luck Fuzzy, hope he's ok.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

I will, he seems ok. They are going to run some test.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey useless ones


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm popping n and out today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Kayran the popper.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Dang, fuzz! Hope it was nothing!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Billy just called and said he was naked in the creek, and that's all he knew.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Said it was tomorrow in his world.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

He said he was very hungry, but he was not thirsty.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

billy drank the water off the leaves and ate the mushrooms he found


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Bo$$man


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

I was in my boxers fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

What did the Donkey eat my dog fir?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

No one was hunting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> At the er, school nurse thinks my son had a sezure. Yall keep him in your prayers.


Prayers sent MM, hope its something simple.



Nitram4891 said:


> billy drank the water off the leaves and ate the mushrooms he found



All i know is my so called friends went missing , i started drinking with these ole girls and bam, got knocked in the back of the head and i woke up nekkid


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

wakin up nekid and not rememberin how u got there is either reallly really really good or really really really disapointing.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Hope every thing turns out all right Mig.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

It's raining in Carnesville, Ga.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll  be in n out all weekend.. Lil oops be hokey pokey n'.. Hula dance pics ta follow.. Not of lil oops.. Real Hawaiians.. So they say! No disrespect but the cat in the chair with the sweet cram bowl mustache reminds me of Bo$$.. Jus sayin


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol-ing nowa!!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Pouring in Carnesville, Ga.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

oops is making me lol-ing.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Dish no worky now. Me and t.p. are just sitting hera.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

noone in oops pics look asian


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

is it 5 oclock thera yet oops??


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

Man Cataula has changed since the last time I was there, hafta go back now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

oh, high again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Loling hard @lagrangedave


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

high flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

nice try goat herder


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

We're both hungry now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

shoulda known.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

Flop Thief > Boom Boom


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy, has he been under a lot of pressure lately, My grandson started having those until we found out it was stress.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram=sneakyfast=hfhflopfail


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Any update on Migmack jr?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Cat scan good report dr thinks it was a tick amd not a seazure.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> is it 5 oclock thera yet oops??



It has been that time since I pulled
Up and had a golf cart ride back ta tha room


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

It's raining sideways up hera.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Leaves are getting blown off the trees.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Man Cataula has changed since the last time I was there, hafta go back now.



Please stay out my drawers.. drawer.. Dave


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Beach flap?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It's raining sideways up hera.



Turn your rain gauge sideways.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I'll  be in n out all weekend.. Lil oops be hokey pokey n'.. Hula dance pics ta follow.. Not of lil oops.. Real Hawaiians.. So they say! No disrespect but the cat in the chair with the sweet cram bowl mustache reminds me of Bo$$.. Jus sayin



Yo mustache and blue trunks look good!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yo mustache and blue trunks look good!



So you're sayin I'm tha Bo$$ nowa.. I read ya


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

yeah....i figured you would know what it means


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Oops is living the good life.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I forgot bout Odell being in the doggie motel. He was very angry when I picked him up.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

how are the goats?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

i gave them all a bath


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

chickens are milked


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

everything in order


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

a few things maybe missing


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

felony flop


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> everything in order



Other than a bunch of silly looking eggs laying around.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Other than a bunch of silly looking eggs laying around.



and they kinda stank too......odd......very odd


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Guess they were Halloween eggs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

The cows like Halloween, they dress up like chickens and goats.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2014)

KyD, why you never told us bout your cowboy monkey?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> KyD, why you never told us bout your cowboy monkey?



X 2 tew tu


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2014)

^^^ x's 3


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

5 o clock...at least on my clock neway...ill pour a lil out for yall.  Not.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i gave them all a bath



Lol'ed more than a bit


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> 5 o clock...at least on my clock neway...ill pour a lil out for yall.  Not.



Ya should.. Fur the homies


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> KyD, why you never told us bout your cowboy monkey?



I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't want to talk about it.



I wondered what ever happened to the "trunk monkey" from all those ad's. Good to know he's a goat and chicken wrangler in kentucky now .


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Robert Lee is with us. I like that.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Prayers sent Mm.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I was able to stop by big lazer WMA gun range on the way home today. Needed to zero the new scope I put on the AR. Its a Simmons scope new in the box I have had for two years. First time shooting it. After sighting it in I decided to target practice. After about thirty rounds the scope went waaaaaaaay out of focus. I shot again and it went clear, but the cross hairs vertical adjustment was doubled. Guess I'm in the market for a new scope. I'll never own another Simmons scope. This was the third one I have went through.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

When i saynout of focus, I mean I could barely see an orange blurt at 50 yards.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

There was a couple other shooting, and the husband was getting the wife to shoot a rifle, she busted herself in the forehead with the scope.I felt bad for her


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mattech I really like nikon scopes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

My 9 yr old has been released. Good thing there is not a tumor or major problem with the brain. He goes Monday to have his brain waves monitored. I hope I never get a call saying my son is in an ambulance on the way to the hospital.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Good deal Mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> There was a couple other shooting, and the husband was getting the wife to shoot a rifle, she busted herself in the forehead with the scope.I felt bad for her



Feeling bad, but lols. My 19 yr old did that  2 weekends ago and my 9 yr old  started raggn him and horse laughing him.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the prayers and kind gestures..


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Glad everything is good Fuzzy


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Gotta go barra a plow....


bbl


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I need to barra a harra.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> My 9 yr old has been released. Good thing there is not a tumor or major problem with the brain. He goes Monday to have his brain waves monitored. I hope I never get a call saying my son is in an ambulance on the way to the hospital.



So glad to hear it, Mig. There's nothing more terrifying than getting a call that your child is on the way to an E.R. I know exactly how you felt.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Migmack said:


> My 9 yr old has been released. Good thing there is not a tumor or major problem with the brain. He goes Monday to have his brain waves monitored. I hope I never get a call saying my son is in an ambulance on the way to the hospital.




Good to hear Mm.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Somebody is stealing my plow.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

I gotta guy bringing a plow over me to look at. He says he's fallen on hard times and needs some money.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Good to hear, Mm!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Glad to here mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> So glad to hear it, Mig. There's nothing more terrifying than getting a call that your child is on the way to an E.R. I know exactly how you felt.



Thanks bama.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks to all my billy mafia biyz


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Reeb time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Jimmy 2 is here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

K_ran is popping in


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Out and about k_ran


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Well we will need to do some more work on the date for the Billy get together. I need another reason to come to Georgia and I wants to meet some of yall genius's.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Good to hear Mm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Ain't nobody here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks k hope you OK with them mean cows


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I saw Billy with a pair of Oakley sunglasses on.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm trying to wake t.p. up, and she's ill as a hornet. I'm hungry and it's raining.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Tp don't worry about the
ploy I bought it ran inta Billy 
and his creepy van gave me a good 
deal


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

I just boiled some shrimps
gonna have shrimp and salad for dinner


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone remember the meals being called
lunch=dinner
dinner=supper???


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

guess


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll flop


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

Supper flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol kayran spelled skrimps rong


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I just boiled some shrimps
> gonna have shrimp and salad for dinner



Horse Radish is a Skrimps best friend.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilsman got me in some serious trouble.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Wife gave me a single finger wave


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

what spill


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Son was 30 minutes late to football practice.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I was an hour late.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

not good not good at all


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

why were you late


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

MM glad your boy ok.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 9, 2014)

popping out again


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

karen936 said:


> why were you late



We were already late and the wife had a party to get to. Wife had to take him to practice and wait on me to show up.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

The guy just called and he is almost here with my plow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

A pilfered plow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Billy moves a lot of agricultural equipment.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Got grouper to fry SYL.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

My boybis tearing it up on the field tonight.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Even with a bruised pinky.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I just want y'all to know.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

That I have something to say


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Are y'all ready?


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

I bruised my pinky once. It were some good times.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Stole that flop with out trying.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Dang


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Whaaaaaaat.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

I am on the plane waiting to take off. There will be some scotch flowing here soon.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Glad everything turned out ok Mig


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Who'd I miss?


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Mig had a scare


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Bigfoot was here earlier


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

What ya cookin tonight Bigs


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm on a plane from Tampa waiting to take off


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Get home round 10:30 so maybe a bowl of cereal.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

How bout you cch


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Wgat I miss


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

It's left over night. Cook some wild salmon on the green egg last night. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

....


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

What up Mat


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey ccherry, just watching my boy tackle some kids. How bout you?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> ....



Well eye wreckin I'll be darned


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

BTW, y'all bolo for a disk harrow, somebody stolt mine.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Just an option.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Havin a cold reeb after a long day


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Are wee making an afternoon out of this or like a Friday Saturday night deal?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

I like feetsball


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll be doing the same in about 30 minutes.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Me too


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Never have time to watch it. They played a very exciting game last night though.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

I would like to make it an over night thing.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

My son will probably never be a qb though. Lol


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I would like to make it an over night thing.



Me too, griffin is so close to me its hard to justify an over night, but I'll do it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I probably won't be in condition to make it home any way.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

What up wood


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Tp?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Send some of dat rain my way


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

What I Miss ?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Errybody gone to bed?


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Not much


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

K is a ningy tanite


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Take a little ride on my big green tractor.......


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

We can go slow or make it go faster........


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh yeah.......


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

farmers tan.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Reebs is goot tanite


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Can't even get a tan in the cab K


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

WHAT?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Mammy jJamma!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Yall ain got a clue!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Bring it Billy's!!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

pow!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Errabody in the gurly thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

cc-n-matteck


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Ninjy's have a clue


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

or 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Kiss it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, Com Own....


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Watch it chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What'd I miss?




I'm Ya HuckleBerry!


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

I gots more than a clue


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

ccherry said:


> Watch it chief




U got my bax?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Send me some rain TP


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> U got my bax?



You know it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Whut R friends fo?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> U got my bax?



Let's roll!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

U missed what I missed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

ccherry said:


> You know it



Chirf love U lomng time ! even if U dont post muc h


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Rockin and Rollin... Shakin and bakin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

P.t.???


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

ccherry, I got about 2" in about an hour up hera. She was comin down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> U missed what I missed.



KMc iz da real deal!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Big chirf been in da big bottle!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Bo$$ inda hou$e


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Big chirf ain't skirt o nothang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Uh OHHHHHH....dA bO$$ IS HERa!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief drinken.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I kinda like Friday and Saturday matt. I am also good with that location.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Who's winnin Mat


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

wHeRERE MY bOYYY, OOppps?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

lOL'DS


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Where da spot ? when "


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> ccherry, I got about 2" in about an hour up hera. She was comin down!



Man we can't even buy a sprankle


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

bIG cHiEF.....DRooLIN!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Washtub, whats up/


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> wHeRERE MY bOYYY, OOppps?



He doin da hokie pokie


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mOmmA TOLD ME noT TO COME!


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Tell us a deer story Hils


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Who washtub


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

too ninjys


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

TP lurking for da flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

BO$$....I'm rackin up da Bux!


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Bigs ridin da big bird


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

My serious 2nd galfriend.....


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

It's started up again, cherryman. She common down hard now.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. playing some good toons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

You don't like it.....KIISS it!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Do you know what I mean.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Kiss what???


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Just made some $$$$ on a plow. Free reebs tamarra for da Billy's.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Where is BBH1?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Hils da man


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

KNot U T.P>


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Kiss this! good bye, pucker up one last time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Wherezzzz NcHB?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It's started up again, cherryman. She common down hard now.



Tell it to come to Gratis Ga


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Kiss this! good bye, pucker up one last time.



I got yo-goodbI....


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Just made some $$$$ on a plow. Free reebs tamarra for da Billy's.



Goot job Hils


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Crying about Todd Gurley


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Count My cOws!


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Errybody gon ningy


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got yo-goodbI....



Realy ?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Crying about Todd Gurley



What's up with him


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Crying about Todd Gurley




Todd Girley is a winded wimp come 4th quareter!


----------



## ccherry (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wherezzzz NcHB?



Must be huntin sang


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

He was suspended indefinitely for improper benefits for signing autographs and receiving money


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Realy ?



COM On!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Yall settle down or I'm gonna have to make this one go bye bye. Final warning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I apolagize now......but I don't give a ....


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> COM On!



Scarktt to.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Push it


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Tupelo


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Again


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Yall settle down or I'm gonna have to make this one go bye bye. Final warning.



BoYY....I will slAP U into da middle of next weeK....JK Hw

HoW U iz?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Look now got young buck on us, ChiEf


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Uhhhh...Momma gonna kick me butt!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

cHiEf slappa gUy


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BoYY....I will slAP U into da middle of next weeK....JK Hw
> 
> HoW U iz?



I'm a sad oak tree right now since Gurley got suspended.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hw flopped it again!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Ol Bo$$daWg


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Slap Yo Momma!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief = in twouBLe


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mdkjVHJ89309492358PUEWGQOKND


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

KMc will know what it means....


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> KMc will know what it means....



 If I translate i'LL get Baned


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Let me educate yall.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Boom bang bamm!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mdkjVHJ89309492358PUEWGQOKND



Its a modle number for a super size toy bought at your local dult store.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I am very angry right bout now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

My buddy at football practice was verybupset about gurley.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Its a conspriacy


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Somebody wants the dawgs to loose.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure who


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am very angry right bout now.



Been hangen wid da cows


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram ratted him out


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Sooooo.......


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

What time is it


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Party time.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Who dat is?


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Oct 9, 2014)

What was that it was there ohhhhh it was finally here when all of a sudden I heard a slight breeze what a shame it could have been but no longer it could be ticked was an understatement but I didn't have time to be sad so I got up and got on that horse and went away to the land of the free thumping my way to the land of the pines giddy up giddy up letsssss go


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I messed my ears up at the gun range. Guys my ear plugs weren't that good.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

It happens/


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey rockdale buck.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Been hangen wid da cows



No, but Gurley has been, in fact he signed a Jersey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Its a modle number for a super size toy bought at your local dult store.







KyDawg said:


> I am very angry right bout now.



Don't want to make da BO$$ mad!



rhbama3 said:


>




Uh Oh...Bama's still up!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Rock is riden horses.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Rockdale Buck said:


> What was that it was there ohhhhh it was finally here when all of a sudden I heard a slight breeze what a shame it could have been but no longer it could be ticked was an understatement but I didn't have time to be sad so I got up and got on that horse and went away to the land of the free thumping my way to the land of the pines giddy up giddy up letsssss go



I did that one time and the only thing that helped was talking about my shoes that didn't match.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> No, but Gurley has been, in fact he signed a Jersey.



Sorry Bo$$, gud satire


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Excellent post RB.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> No, but Gurley has been, in fact he signed a Jersey.



I really feel bad for y'all. $400 for signing 80 items is the word.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

#freegurley


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Rockdale Buck said:


> What was that it was there ohhhhh it was finally here when all of a sudden I heard a slight breeze what a shame it could have been but no longer it could be ticked was an understatement but I didn't have time to be sad so I got up and got on that horse and went away to the land of the free thumping my way to the land of the pines giddy up giddy up letsssss go



I knew you'd come round eventually RdB! 

There's too much confusion...I can't get no relief!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rockdale Buck said:


> What was that it was there ohhhhh it was finally here when all of a sudden I heard a slight breeze what a shame it could have been but no longer it could be ticked was an understatement but I didn't have time to be sad so I got up and got on that horse and went away to the land of the free thumping my way to the land of the pines giddy up giddy up letsssss go



That's awesome but you forgot your penguin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Holy Cow... I didn realize how errlie it still iz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Pookie.....U da man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I don give a crap ( i can say that) whut yall say, they's some good uns in here......watchin out for US idjits!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey swaggertt


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Take it to the BANK!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Where's dhd been? Ain't seen him around here lately.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmmmm


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Bo$$ & bammer had to go. Some guys are fighten over some girl in the sports forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Somebody'll get it..


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

My ears got my equal librarian off.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2014)

hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

s:sI don't do it offen, but Im gettin crunk..... as my daughter would say!


Forgive me!!!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Forgiven chief you my boy


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

I am stuck waiting on a plane to move from my gate v


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

No ninjas


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Cept non postin 2 ts


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I will pay fer it tamarra, oops1.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow... I didn realize how errlie it still iz!



Chief gonna have a lot of night left at the end of his reeb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

bigelow said:


> i am stuck waiting on a plane to move from my gate v



lord have mercy on bigs....please!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Chief gonna have a lot of night left at the end of his reeb.



BO$$.....slap me...puhleaze!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey cheif, you should go play in the sports forum tonight. I've heard that nobody gets in trouble in there so you can post whatever you want. Have fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

OUCH BO$$....not that hard!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Don't listen to him Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OUCH BO$$....not that hard!



Sorry, it hurt me worse than it did you.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Hey cheif, you should go play in the sports forum tonight. I've heard that nobody gets in trouble in there so you can post whatever you want. Have fun.



That is not true, but we better than most of them. We self moderate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Hey cheif, you should go play in the sports forum tonight. I've heard that nobody gets in trouble in there so you can post whatever you want. Have fun.



I Hardwood, but they not too keen on LSU fans up in thera....wooody. They got a BAD repootation!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Don't listen to him Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Sorry, it hurt me worse than it did you.



It was spose'd too!


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm just messing cheif. I've actually heard lots of bandings happen in the sports forum.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Flep


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Hey cheif, you should go play in the sports forum tonight. I've heard that nobody gets in trouble in there so you can post whatever you want. Have fun.



It's a rough night for the dawg fans. Not in full meltdown mode yet, but the trolls are arriving by the busload.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

U buzzy bammer ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Gonna go see GrandMother's Finest wiff da Hornett 22's tamarra night!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a rough night for the dawg fans. Not in full meltdown mode yet, but the trolls are arriving by the busload.



Yeap they are, nuttenbetter todo i guess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a rough night for the dawg fans. Not in full meltdown mode yet, but the trolls are arriving by the busload.



Hmmmm...he's good for about 200 yds rushing through 3 quarters, but I think someone is ready to step up to the plate for about the same through 4.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> U buzzy bammer ?



Lawd, yes. 
Glad i at least had a nice deer cubed steak dinner before the Sports Forum blew up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jag is killin me with bein my bartender.......


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm thinking somebody is fixing to get banned in the sports forum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm...he's good for about 200 yds rushing through 3 quarters, but I think someone is ready to step up to the plate for about the same through 4.......



Who? Chubb is out and nothing but freshmen behind him.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Chivy is about crunkin.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jag is poppin tops.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

I shaved my face tonight. I hate shaving.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Past my bedtime.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

Its hard on alot of those players, No time to get a part time job. To busy , 24-7.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Night all and sweet dreams.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 9, 2014)

Cheef, don't tinkle in the bed tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

T, we might need to go see Chief. He needs help with his drinking and we are just the ones to help him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Night all and sweet dreams.



Sure thing, T.P. 

Backatcha!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Who? Chubb is out and nothing but freshmen behind him.



I don't know Bama...but it seems 3 quarters is all he's got. Just wondering how that will translate into the NFL? 

Eye Wreckin 200 yds is 200 yds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> T, we might need to go see Chief. He needs help with his drinking and we are just the ones to help him.



BO$$...if you would just teach me how to count, I would be 4ever indebted!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

It is actually calmer in the Sports forum than I thought it would be. But that can change quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jag would like me to tell yall how much you all would be surprised at how AMAZED @ how successful he is @ growing tropical fruit in Metro ATL, Ga. !


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Real quick


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

But.....


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Have yall seen the Gurley is not guilty thread ?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

I wandered ova to the sports forum and watched a new member become a player, way to go Bbh1, proud of you tonite for taking up for "our" team. Gotta go now they've called Nic out and I wouldn't miss that fight for riches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm justa...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Guess Swinehog has been over here in Billys.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

The good posts from that thread have been deleted.


----------



## MAC2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Werd, wird,  wurd, ward,  word





Sup!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Mac, how you doing?


----------



## MAC2 (Oct 9, 2014)

What's y'alls opinion on sandcastles?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> What's y'alls opinion on sandcastles?



I have no opinion on that.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> What's y'alls opinion on sandcastles?



Hate em play on


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

Engage Maverick Engage


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

What you thinking Robert?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys, the issue in the Sports Forum has been taken care of. Thanks for the heads up on it, but piling on is not helpful.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Mac


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Guys, the issue in the Sports Forum has been taken care of. Thanks for the heads up on it, but piling on is not helpful.



Sorry Bama.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Guys, the issue in the Sports Forum has been taken care of. Thanks for the heads up on it, but piling on is not helpful.



Sorry dander got up, don't speak ill of my friends and brothers you included.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Sorry Bama.



Sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> What's y'alls opinion on sandcastles?



All i know is....... we need to get together one of theses days!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey Mac



Mattech.....love you , but it's time U grow up! Be a leader, not a junior in high skooll!

Take some some friendly advice from the Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech is


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Big Foot = interesting individual


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

whew. Wish i had a drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Throw down, dave....I ain't skeered!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> whew. Wish i had a drank.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Big Foot = interesting individual



I would ask how his job interview went but not sure the answer is postable. 

Is postable a word?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I hold back....for a good reason!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't care!.......kissit!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mattech.....love you , but it's time U grow up! Be a leader, not a junior in high skooll!
> 
> Take some some friendly advice from the Chief!





Jeff C. said:


> mattech is





Jeff C. said:


> I hold back....for a good reason!





Jeff C. said:


> I don't care!.......kissit!



Jeff.....you okay, bro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



No.....I'm not Brother bama! I'm speakin da truth...... bout time!

Wake up kids!.....Be leaders!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Bout bed time here Cheif.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief just got fired up like the rest of us getting ready for Festivus.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Have we set a date yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Chief just got fired up like the rest of us getting ready for Festivus.



I am so lost here.... going back to the sports zoo.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief ain't gonna feel too good in the morning.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I am so lost here.... going back to the sports zoo.



Things seem to have quieted down over there....for now.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I am so lost here.... going back to the sports zoo.



Re-engage Maverick


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm waitin on yall to respond.... to what is is right, and what is wrong! The Jag is is is laughing @ what you all all think is cool.... and that is wrong. Think for yourselve's......please, my friends!


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mattech.....love you , but it's time U grow up! Be a leader, not a junior in high skooll!
> 
> Take some some friendly advice from the Chief!






How much you drinken?


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not a follower or a leader, I am an independant.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

You heard him Mattech , Grow up.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief=spunout


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm lol in


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

chief=wants mattech to be a mod


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Now the party can start Bigelow is in da house


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

Mattech has patients and poise.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief is in rare form tonight he must be out of town


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

You my boy chief


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

This is "our" team and we will stick together.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Cheif came to see me one time.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey red bama, mtech, Dave, jeff, bigelown


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

Deflecting herea.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Nobody messes with the billy mafia


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I went to see K one time.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

But the billy mafia n


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

I also went to see Cheif one time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I am so lost here.... going back to the sports zoo.





Hardwoods said:


> Chief ain't gonna feel too good in the morning.




I'm gonna be sorrry in da moanin....Hw and Bama!

Good Night!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief out of steam.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Me and Pnut met at a quail killing one time.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Don't go yet chief I just got here


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Ate supper with Robert one time down in Tifton, Mud and Keebs was there too.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

What a crappy flight. Stuck on the Tarmac for an hr with no aid. Felt like a sawna in theeer


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Boss met all the Billy's.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey boss


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Aint never met dave or big or matt or T or Pappy and some other of yall, but feel like I know you all.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Ate supper with Robert one time down in Tifton, Mud and Keebs was there too.



Name dropper


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Big.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey bige, Night chief.



lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm not a follower or a leader, I am an independant.




Mark my words young man....grow up!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

You go ninja?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

I ain't playin......


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

What did I miss with chief and mtech.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Name dropper



Ate lunch with Elfiii one time. Brownceluse was there too. So were Les and Boudreau, it was an exciting meal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Good night Folks...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Night Cheif.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Jag is more mature!!


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

What bed already.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Well this was interesting


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Night Cheif. Sleep tight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Night Cheif.



Good night Charlie...watchin out for the boyz....I apologize!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Think I will go to Lagrange and have lunch with dave on Pine Mtn.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Whew


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

The bed is calling me.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

My FIL is a hoot and embarrassin all in one breath.. He's sangin .. Once I was crossin turtle creek.. Man them snappers all round my feet.. LOOK UP THE REST OF THE LYRICS-MOD


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

It is getting late in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Not gonna close this one tonight.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Aint never met dave or big or matt or T or Pappy and some other of yall, but feel like I know you all.



Same here Bo$$, we will meet one day though, even if its just for me driving up to kentucky to borrow a little money.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

oops!!!!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hera he go


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Night all, see yall on the morrow. PF Friday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is getting late in Georgia.



No kidding. Its been a full moon whack a mole kinda night. I'm tired.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mark my words young man....grow up!



you got me paranoid now.What did I do?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> oops!!!!



My bad.. Bamer.. Can't take me no where


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding. Its been a full moon whack a mole kinda night. I'm tired.



We outa jawga.. We n PCB


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

oooop=walking a fine line


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm gone fora I get escorted out againsty will.. Seed y'all tamarras


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> oooop=walking a fine line



Mattech= big help!


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

okay, i googled it, thats a funny song. lol


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Night oops, dont hurt yo self on the hokey pokey ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

oops = my boy!


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

when I was a kid my grandma bought me a cute little toy.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm really still hera... Shhhhh.. Don't tell Bamer


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

shiney silver bells with a cute little string.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

All seriousness .. The Russians have taken over PCB.. It's redongulous.. We won't be eatin out hera much mora


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

mattech said:


> you got me paranoid now.What did I do?



Will pm tomorrow  mattech.....I apologize for the condition my condition is in, but you need to hear it the truth! No offense...young whipper snapper! 

If you don't like it, I dont care....take it for what it's worth, young man!


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will pm tomorrow  mattech.....I apologize for the condition my condition is in, but you need to hear it the truth! No offense...young whipper snapper!
> 
> If you don't like it, I dont care....take it for what it's worth, young man!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lil oops be kareokin..  Jus sayin


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief said you been hiding quackeyejimmy


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

JeffC done got me lol-ing all ova


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Billy n em should come down hera fur October .. It's a hoot


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

We'll bout time of my bed to be hit. Wry one is asleep at casa de bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

Oktoberfest in Helen would be epic.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 9, 2014)

For a billy bash.


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

got my work done, headin to bed now


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

not gonna sleep though


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

Chief hurt my ego


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

gonna sit up all night crying


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

trying to figure out what I did


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

and how to fix it


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

poor poor me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

You know what.....it ain't just mattech, it all of us....includin me. Wake up boyz.....Billy thread is under scrutiny because of ALL of us. Don't do the stoopid stuff that's gonna be the end of it.....we all enjoy it and each other.

Take a hint/clue when you see it......rather than propagate the foolishness that will one day be our demise....

Yeah...I'm drunk, but I ain't stoopid. Just tellin like it is!


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

I need an anti depresent


----------



## mattech (Oct 9, 2014)

flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2014)

Good Night Boys...I'd do anything for yall, and I mean it!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not a very strong singer but.. These peeps are makin my earas bleed..


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

This stuffs hard ta hear.. Here.. Hera


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh snap.. My FIL got back upair with a mood killin dad song.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mattech.. Pick me up in the creepy van.. Please


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not lol-ing


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kinda cry-ing


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Billy is not havin fun


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

He's bout ta one arm slang a chair


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

He just did


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Billy's chair hit a lil ol lady


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

The fuzz is hera nowa


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bbl


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I hooe


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hope


----------



## oops1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Doubt it


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Glad to hear you got our backs chief. I need a way to retire early so pm me some ideas.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Oops the kareoke king


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Good night y'all


----------



## oops1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jus like his pappy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

The oopses were out late.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I woke up from a nightmare.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C be spun out last night. He made me just read back 5 pages.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

ccherry probably done fired up big Green and got her idling in the barn.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

I bet he's got a set of 16' pull harrows hooked up and gonna turn some summer crops under today.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Lookey dera!! Harrow flop!!!^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I was about to band mattech last night......lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief = spun out BIG time.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 10, 2014)

think i'll cruise around in the tractor today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief forgot he had to get up early too


----------



## ccherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief = spun out BIG time.



feelin ok dis moanin chief?


----------



## ccherry (Oct 10, 2014)

TP did you buy that plow last night? might need to borrow it to plow bout a thousand acres


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

I got it for a steal, ccherry! It'll look sweet behind that 4450!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey, big chaf!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Morning, Billy stole my egg from the fridge in the break room.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief eat some greasy food.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 10, 2014)

mornin Mig. Glad everything is good with your son


----------



## ccherry (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief was tight last night


----------



## ccherry (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I got it for a steal, ccherry! It'll look sweet behind that 4450!



aight i'll pick it up dis weekend


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Tanks cch


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 10, 2014)

Mournin


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief= truff talker & Udon'tlikeit-I whopya!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2014)

Mornin, Hils. eyes goin hunten dis weekend.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 10, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Mornin, Hils. eyes goin hunten dis weekend.



Mornin K.  Good luck to ya. Im headed out after work.  Hopin to get a hunt in this evenin.  Plantin a bait plot sunday after the morning hunt


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was about to band mattech last night......lol



Its OK, it made me a grown up.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm saving for retirement now.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

I started drinking coffee now


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

I bought a razr


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm all grown up now


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief=made mud read back 10 pages
mud=still cornfused


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Flop



Good flop

But U better tighten-up, or

LOLs


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chief=made mud read back 10 pages
> mud=still cornfused



same here......first time i ever read back on a billy thread

I am going to be a leader......ya'll follow me


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> same here......first time i ever read back on a billy thread
> 
> I am going to be a leader......ya'll follow me



NO,  you follow me, Jeffro might still  be watchin


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Now I don't know who to follow?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I think TP is taking my egg for a ride.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

The egg is brown and stamped in pink EG.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Now I don't know who to follow?



We all better walk side by side, just in case.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Just follow me y'all


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

It will be fun I promise


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm scared to listen to anyone right now. I'm just gonna sit in the truck til I find out who to follow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Y'all wasnt listening, dont follow anyone. Matter of fact we better spread out.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Just follow me y'all



I'm not following you. Yesterday I seen a video of you in the creek.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

You go that way , i'll go this way.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe that was Jeff C in da creek???


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mattech is following me


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

I was fishin for trout bear style


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Yall do what you want...I'm staying right here.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

I needed water to cool down my shine still.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

I bet Jeff C was in tomorrow land.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

K is my newest friend. I have another request to add


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff c wishes he was in tomorrow land this am.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief wishes he could sleep till noon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

all these new leaders gonna get lost.  Me and Tp gonna has to go find em.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Red bama catching up n


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got maps on my phone, thinkin like a leader.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

2 ninjas.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Flopped it wwwowoowoow


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2014)

Bammer said  bro you O K LOLs
We all new he wasdoin GREAT!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wait, where am i at.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

ooops gave me a new ringtone for my wife last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> ooops gave me a new ringtone for my wife last night.



You too Tell her i said hey.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Hide yo wives oops is a pretty boy.. He can steal a wive.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm thinking about calling the feds in..


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Mornin mig.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (7 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, karen936, bigelow, lagrangedave, Migmack

hdm, seeing as how you got the clock fixed, fix the member counter too.. its brokeded


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

wow, i got no + here


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

So me thing don't feel right. My vision is screwed up and blurry?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Mattech is going to become a Mod and Band Chief.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

hes fgonna ride you around in the creepy van


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

you boy's were on a roll last night
Morning


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Chief mostly


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mattech is going to become a Mod and Band Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Wher is mattech.....I need a leader!

I ain't following yall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

We all lost Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Need more coffee too. 

I will follow the caffeine til mattech gets back.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey mrs h22. You and Chris going to this world famous billy bash right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Be a Leader, mattech!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I just wondering around the creek bottom


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Leader flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

bam


----------



## bigelow (Oct 10, 2014)

I still couldn't figure out what you meant about mtech pm me to end my confusion.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

somebody needs to PM someone


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

this afternoon


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2014)

Whew lots to reread now that we're sobered up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Somebody pm them , figure it out and pm me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Apology/explanation PM sent to mattech.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm being a leader.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

i always knew that mattech feller was no good.......thanks for setting us straight JeffCHole......you're a great leader


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

awwwww hail da Chief!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

I need to read back......I don't even know what i said.

lol ing rollin on the floor lol ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

my head hurts....don't follow me.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

i'm lol-ing all over myself


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Mass pm sent.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Jag may loose his bartending job over this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

i have mass, no pm tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

jeff need to make sure jag didnt put liquor in the lawn mower.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

wonder if he put gas in the liquor?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Odd thing just happened. My eyes got real freaky and blurry and I lost my side vision in my left eye for about 20 minutes. Lead seeing little lighting strikes in both eyes. What the heck was that??


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2014)

Sign of diobetic, or someone hit U


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mass pm sent.



I understand now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy Cow!!! I just read back. 

You da man mattech! 

Love you long time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok....think I'll go hide under the covers for a while.

Hurry back mattech they need a leader in here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

jeff is asian? i think he was cajun


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hey mrs h22. You and Chris going to this world famous billy bash right?



All day, ery day, all nite long


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Odd thing just happened. My eyes got real freaky and blurry and I lost my side vision in my left eye for about 20 minutes. Lead seeing little lighting strikes in both eyes. What the heck was that??



Dislocated lens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

H22 flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Odd thing just happened. My eyes got real freaky and blurry and I lost my side vision in my left eye for about 20 minutes. Lead seeing little lighting strikes in both eyes. What the heck was that??



I've seen stuff like that T.P., but it was in the past.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 10, 2014)

you'll sober up in a little while TP


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

They have a video of Jeff C posted from yesterday up now.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Our leader is here now.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

My mom just called, my grandpa is in the hospital, they think he had a heart attack this morning. If y'all would mind I would appreciate a few prayers for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> My mom just called, my grandpa is in the hospital, they think he had a heart attack this morning. If y'all would mind I would appreciate a few prayers for him.



Prayers sent.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2014)

Dang mattech, sorry to hear that, hope he is ok!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> They have a video of Jeff C posted from yesterday up now.



mattech and his buddies beat me up and stole my clothes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> My mom just called, my grandpa is in the hospital, they think he had a heart attack this morning. If y'all would mind I would appreciate a few prayers for him.



Prayers sent Mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

You gott'em, mattech!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> My mom just called, my grandpa is in the hospital, they think he had a heart attack this morning. If y'all would mind I would appreciate a few prayers for him.



Prayers sent


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Well.... did anyone kiss it last night?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

No pm yet. 
Jeff=drankin trouble maker
mud=not letting Jeffro live this one down long time


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mattech and his buddies beat me up and stole my clothes.



I told you not to be flaunting your expensive outfits and sneakers at tomorrow world.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Well.... did anyone kiss it last night?




On a serious note, check your blood pressure, it might be real high.


----------



## ccherry (Oct 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> My mom just called, my grandpa is in the hospital, they think he had a heart attack this morning. If y'all would mind I would appreciate a few prayers for him.



Prayers sent MT


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

I see Martin,i mean Nitram


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks y'all, I'm stuck at work in warner robins. I cant really walk out of a lab and leave an instrument down. Hopefully I can get it going soon. I may have a trails of cops behind the creepy minivan heading to Clayton county soon though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nitram planning a big flop. Nitram is a leader


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> On a serious note, check your blood pressure, it might be real high.



Could be, since I was put on blood pressure meds and quit taking them after a week.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

They kept me up all night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks y'all, I'm stuck at work in warner robins. I cant really walk out of a lab and leave an instrument down. Hopefully I can get it going soon. I may have a trails of cops behind the creepy minivan heading to Clayton county soon though.



Be careful, dont need you in a room beside him, we know how fast that van will run.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Could be, since I was put on blood pressure meds and quit taking them after a week.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



T.P. = not a good lissener.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Prayers sent MT.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Goto a Doc TP. My be vertigo I got it from sinus infection.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't look at WebMD.. it will freak a man out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Do you have a headache Tp?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a head ache every day. That's probably not good is it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

Its probably a tuma.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, mattech.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have a head ache every day. That's probably not good is it.



Depends if its caused by the Billys workin for ya or your blood pressure.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C gotz a headache


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

I am following MT


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

where we going MT?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff said be a leader, Jeff postin from the bed this morning


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

I am following hdm03.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

So far we are still just sitting here.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

Were going to the selfie taking studio.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

let's take some usies


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

We'sies


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Can you teach a new dog old tricks?


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

:


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Hay, misres hawnett.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

Are y'all incinerating that I can't use big words.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Take some what?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

We aren't burning anything.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

i kunsitter mattech two bee smeart


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Major Jeff C to ground control...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

tp and hdm burnin it down?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

jeff say fancy bottles = bad hangovers


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Not burning it down, just burning it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know what Elfi wants to burn down.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

Huh


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

It....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

lots Womens in here today.


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

He wantsbto burn IT down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

i gotsme a new fuzzy friend


----------



## mattech (Oct 10, 2014)

I T can never fix my computer either.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

are Keebs and Mud married?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeff C pulled the head off Elvis
Filled Fred up to his pelvis
Yabba Dabba Doo, the King is gone
And so are you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

Its hard to be humble when you are fuzzy like me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

lol-ing at da fuzz


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

Prayers Mattech


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not gonna look it up TP
I just scare you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

l0cK-eR-dOwN


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> are Keebs and Mud married?





T.P. said:


> Jeff C pulled the head off Elvis
> Filled Fred up to his pelvis
> Yabba Dabba Doo, the King is gone
> And so are you.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> lol-ing at da fuzz



i'm loling all over the desk


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh wow didn't even notice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

lastpost


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Last post, gonna need a leader to start a new one, prob. wont be Mattech


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

Time to flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

almost


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Last flop


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 11 (10 members and 1 guests)
hdm03, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, karen936, Hardwoods, Keebs+, Migmack, mattech+


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

Close her up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2014)

almost flop!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

lock er' down; leader


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Y'all grow up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> are Keebs and Mud married?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 10, 2014)

I take it they are not..


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

someone start another one


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2014)

Durt and Quack are engaged


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2014)

I see Keebs


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Kran, what are you not gonna look up?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C be spun out last night. He made me just read back 5 pages.


me too......


Jeff C. said:


> Chief = spun out BIG time.





mattech said:


> Its OK, it made me a grown up.


bless your heart..........


mattech said:


> My mom just called, my grandpa is in the hospital, they think he had a heart attack this morning. If y'all would mind I would appreciate a few prayers for him.


prayers for you!


Migmack said:


> are Keebs and Mud married?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 10, 2014)

Whats wrong with your eyes


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2014)

Keebs and Mud = Besties.


----------

